# At Wits End



## MMOPanji (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi my name is Steve and I'm 21 years old. Ever since I could remember I've been dealing with a constant uncomfortable feeling in my gut for years. The best way I can describe it is feeling like you want to puke but its closed and the pressure is there. Most of the time I end up dry heaving if it gets worse but, I never puke. I've had an endoscopy done and seen an ENT and Gastro many many times everything checks out negative. The weirdest part of this whole experience is that I dont have any pain what so ever. This over years has given me so much anxiety and panic attacks that I'm rendered unable to get a job or go to college. Day to day it's the same constant dull nausea, constipation, and gas but everything I've looked up online has the included symptom of pain/vomiting/blood in stool/diarrhea/etc. which I don't have. I havent been able to eat like I used to and I lost a lot of weight. I used to be a healthy 135-140, currently i'm sitting under 120 lbs considered under-weight for my 5' 8" height. The only food allergy that I have is Lactose Intolerance. if anyone has any insight, common feelings, solutions I'm willing to hear you out.

current daily symptoms: Fatigue, Nausea, Abdominal Pressure (NO PAIN AT ALL), Gas, Constipation, Brain Fog, Sour taste on tongue, Anxiety, and Depression.

Things that I've done that has done nothing: Daily Multivitamins, Nexium and other PPI's (actually makes my symptoms worse), Vitamin D, various Probiotics, anti anxiety remedies and exercises, exercise.


----------



## PetitChou (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Steve, sorry things are so difficult for you!

Have you been tested for SIBO? It's an overgrowth of bacteria in your small intestines which can cause a whole range of GI problems. I just got diagnosed after suffering from bloating & IBS for 10+ years, and GERD/reflux/nausea for the past year. Due to the constant, unpredictable and debilitating symptoms, I also have limited my life severely and suffer from panic attacks and anxiety. Luckily, when my GI symptoms are under control, my anxiety is as well.

Enteric-coated peppermint can be helpful (but could make GERD worse-- test it out slowly)

HCL can help with constipation and bloating (you have to take it with a protein-rich meal, never on an empty stomach as it can burn-- definitely study up on it before trying).

I'm trying out this rather expensive supplement called Atrantil right now (https://www.amazon.com/Atrantil-Abdominal-Discomfort-Constipation-Treatment/dp/B00XJX0N5W/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1476488656&sr=8-2&keywords=atrantil) which is specifically for SIBO-C. Read up on that, it might be worth a try. What I've found with SIBO is that when the bloating in my small intestines is really bad, it causes the nausea and GERD symptoms higher up due to the pressure. This really sounds like what you're describing.

Good luck!


----------

